
C++ Interlude - ingve
http://talesofcpp.fusionfenix.com/post-23/interlude
======
zvrba
Nice to see that C++ is picking up speed after C++11. In my previous job I had
to work with "legacy" C++, but now I'm working with "modern" C++. The
difference is huge. C++11 features allow me to do more with less headache and
I'm more confident in code correctness.

------
bla2
Very interesting post, thanks! If the TS model means that more stuff can be
added to c++ even faster, I'm not sure that's a good thing though. On the
other hand, people have expected the language to crumble under its weight for
a long time now, and that hasn't happened yet.

